# Snow Removal Service--Poughkeepsie, NY



## lukejost

We are available for snow removal in the Poughkeepsie/Fishkill, NY area. We have 3 skid loaders, 1 snowblower. 24 hour operation. Please call Justin--612-251-5243 or Randy--320-808-9832.


----------



## meyer22288

as a local guy to poughkeepsie and having a few friends working those areas i would like to know a little more about your operation and how you run it from Minnesota??


----------



## tuney443

I'm in Poughkeepsie alsne of these guys called me last Fri. or Sat.They heard about all our snow in Southern Dutchess and brought some of their iron with them.I suggested to post here so they did.I tried getting some loader/dump truck work from E. Fishkill and Fishkill Highway Dept's. to no avail.I doubt if they got any action.


----------



## meyer22288

thanks for clearing that up. good friend of mine who runs 2 trucks in poughkeepsie area said a few of his accounts on route 82 had over 2ft of heavy snow. in westchester where i plow we had about 14'' in spots and more like 8'' in other spots. we need another like this before springs hits. cool to see a local guy:waving:


----------



## mow4cash

That was a great storm to make some money. East Fishkill got nailed with it and I got to see a town plow truck that was almost flipped over on castle point road. That heavy wet snow was even alot for those big trucks to push if they let it sit and build up. Im surprised the towns didn't need your help 9d sure looked like it needed some help. I had to plow a side street just to have room to maneuver my truck.


----------



## meyer22288

funny story is by the end of the storm both my fords went down and both a buddies dodges went down, a good friend with a chevy 3500 duramax and boss plow saved all our asses.:crying:


----------



## tuney443

meyer22288;1020953 said:


> funny story is by the end of the storm both my fords went down and both a buddies dodges went down, a good friend with a chevy 3500 duramax and boss plow saved all our asses.:crying:


Funny,last I remember my truck fits that description,but I don't remember saving any other plower's asses.Maybe I'm suffering from either CRS or CRAFT-{Can't Remember a F---ing Thing],that new mind disease that strikes plowers when they don't get any sleep.Help me out here Mr. Ford Man.


----------



## meyer22288

well my buddies truck is an 04 red drw dually 3yard dumper and 8.6 boss straight blade.


----------



## tuney443

Well I guess that explains that.


----------



## meyer22288

anybody interested in a end of season gtg? beer and bbq?


----------

